# Finding a Campsite?



## 89564 (May 28, 2005)

Could somone explain to me how to make some sensible use of the fund of knowledge that is contained within the campsite data base.

I know where i want to go in France ,but how do i find the camping possibilities in various departements?
There is so much good information in there but so difficult (for me) to display it in a rational format.

Ta

Nick


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Hi Nick...I don't think I can answer your question but this will keep your post up until someone comes along who can.

It's a good question to which I would appreciate an answer as well. So far the best I can do is to put the name of the department in the "Name of Campsite" field but that will only work if the original contributor put in the dept. in the first place. 

G


----------



## 89564 (May 28, 2005)

Just banged it up to the top again.

I know we are all excited about £10.00 a year subs but if you want my money then the information logged without cost by others must be available in a usable form.

Aside......I have discovered what i wanted to know two hours ago free of charge :lol: on Camping Car Info where i see duc has been congratulted for his 4000th post. Strange though he now seems to be driving Spykal's Festive Avatar.

Nick


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

I don't see any facility within the campsite database to sort by department - the nearest seems to be by country but I hope someone will prove me wrong.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi Nick,
Good point and this is a prime example where more fine tuning is needed on this potentially great facility but I think nuke was loathe to work on as the input by members wasn't great at the time. 
I personally have tried to put my french entries in with the dept as part of the title for this very reason, (try doing a search on dept 88 as an example), but there needs to be a country map with regions to select on similar to the campingcar-infos site mentioned or some other option and also a compulsory data input box for depts to make it more useful like you say. 
Dare I say perhaps a bit of extra income will help over the next few months and spur nuke into action on this :roll: .

pete


----------



## 89564 (May 28, 2005)

Pete, I know its easy to criticise from the depths of my armchair ,wondering upon what next to spend my two pensions whilst waiting for the Sun to shine again 8) 

But WE did point out this problem exactly a year ago.I will maintain my offer to departmentalise the French sites and put the German ones under a post code if we can reach a consensus(about November 2007 i would think) on a rigid style of entering the information.If the French can manage to do it we should be able to get close :wink: 

Taken advantage of the 'age concession' reduction and sent off my £5.00.
Nothing extra for dog convinced me.(sorry us)

Nick


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

Hi Nick, once all the kerfuffle about subscriptions has died down i would love to spend more time on the campsite database and improve even more. I have constantly improved on this facility more and more and i def see it as a good resource on the site that needs further work to improve it more.

I think a good front end is needed which would allow a member to click on a country and then once on a country they could then narrow it down more by clicking a dept for france for instance, unfortunately this sort of thing is fairly specialised to create a map of a country and then generate clickable regions of that country etc, its beyond my capabilities (although i know how its done) so i need to contract it out but its on the agenda.

I have fixed a bug on it today where it wasnt showing campsites which discount mhf subscribers this has now been resolved although i am the first to admin there are only 2 sites at present that do, again this needs some concerted effort in the phone call department to start chasing these campsites and asking for discount. Once you mention paying club they are usually quite ok with a small discount offer


----------



## smifee (May 17, 2005)

hi nuke

not sure how friendly or cooperative you site runners are but would bruno from CCI let you have theirs :?: 

mike


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

> site runners are but would bruno from CCI let you have theirs


Hi Mike how do you mean ?
by site runners do you mean whoever is going to phone campsites up to ask for discount ?
and who is Bruno etc ?


----------



## smifee (May 17, 2005)

i meant you people wot run the sites.

i haven't been on the CCI site lately but i think it's bruno who runs campingcarinfos.com and their aires guide has the map of france with selectable depts.

mike


----------

